# Himmelfahrtstour im Bereich Lörrach



## SaschaW (17. Mai 2004)

N´abend.

Ich hatte vor irgend ne schöne etwas längere Tour zu machen.Hatt jemand irgendwelche Tourenvorschläge oder will vielleicht sogar mitkommen   ??

Wird doch jemanden im Bereich Lörrach geben


----------



## SaschaW (18. Mai 2004)

gibst doch niemanden hier???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Dirt (19. Mai 2004)

was verstehst du untre "etwas länger"?
100km? 60km? oder wie viel? also es gibt en paar schöne ziele wie z.B. den Blauen oder so...aber ich bin nicht so der Tourenfahrer...


----------



## mugg (24. Mai 2004)

Hi, bin aus weil.....und würde das schonmal mitmachen. Aber wirklich, was heisst bei dir länger??

Ich gehe regelmässig biken hier und wenn du mal mit willst...melde dich einfach.

Sporty


----------



## SaschaW (25. Mai 2004)

Also unter Längere versteh ich so was im bereich 60-100km....

Leider konnte icfh an Himmelfahrt nicht fahren gehen.  

@ Sportler1

Wenn du bock hast können wir ja mal ne etwas "längere" tour an Pfingsten fahren....

MfG


----------



## mugg (25. Mai 2004)

Jepp, gerne. Da bin ich dabei. Eine solche runde würde mir auch entgegenkommen. Bleiben wir also in kontackt.

Welcher tag würde dir denn am besten passen?? Können wir ja ein bisschen vom wetter abhängig machen.

Wo fährst du denn normal so rum?? Wie gut bist du denn??

Sporty


----------



## SaschaW (25. Mai 2004)

Tag ist mir eigentlich egal.

Wie gut ich bin...hmm.....

Also Ich bin nicht auf der Flucht,sprich ich fahr gemütlich...
Kondition. Mittel.Hab seit März 972 km und 11 275 hm gemacht.würd mal sagen hab nicht die schlechteste Kondition...

Ich fhr normal um die Hohe Möhr/Blauen/Schönau rum. Wir können aber auch irgendwo bei dir vorne rumgurken..


----------



## mugg (26. Mai 2004)

OK, dann schauen wir mal wie das wetter wird und was meine familie noch so vor hat. Samstag geht bei mir auf keinen fall, aber sonst denke ich ist es egal. Wie kommst du hier vor wenn wir hier fahren?? 

Öm, ich hoffe es macht dir nichts aus mit so einem alten knacki zu fahren wie mir. Vielleicht kommt auch noch ein kollege mit. Fährst du auch rennen mit?? Bist Kirchzarten schon gefahren?? Fährst diese jahr mit?? Welche strecke??

Mein kollege und ich sind bisher in Kirchzarten den marathon gefahren....also die 79 und 2100. Wir sind dieses jahr aber für die grosse runde angemeldet.

Sporty


----------



## SaschaW (26. Mai 2004)

Jo,dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
Also ich würde mitm Zug evtl auch mti einem unsreren Angestellten vorkommen.

Öm, ich hoffe es macht dir nichts aus mit so einem alten knacki zu fahren wie mir. Vielleicht kommt auch noch ein kollege mit. 

Nöö.alter is kein Problem.Und je mehr desto besser.

Fährst du auch rennen mit?? Bist Kirchzarten schon gefahren?? Fährst diese jahr mit?? Welche strecke??

Fahre dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen(www.marathonix.de).
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mich für Kirchzarten die kleine runde anmelde.Aber mein Geldbeutel sagt im moment noch Nein!

Mein kollege und ich sind bisher in Kirchzarten den marathon gefahren....also die 79 und 2100. Wir sind dieses jahr aber für die grosse runde angemeldet.

Wow,die große runde    Da werd ich noch lang brauch en bis ich die in einer akzeptablen zeit schaffe...
Eine Spinningtrainerin ausm Rückgrat in Lörrach fährt auch die große Runde.(Thiel Katharina kennste vielleicht)

Sporty[/QUOTE]


----------



## mugg (26. Mai 2004)

Habe gerade erfahren das mein kollege nicht da iat am we. Vielleicht hast du ja noch jemand. 

Wie es im moment aussieht könnte der sonntag ok sein. Ich will dann aber gleich am morgen los das nicht der ganze tag im eimer ist. Die familie will ja noch was von mir und ich von der familie haben. Hoffe das ist für dich auch ok.

Rgds
sporty


----------



## SaschaW (26. Mai 2004)

jo, Sonntag morgen ist in ordnung.Vorallem ist´s morgens noch etwas angenehmer zu fahren....Haste schon irgend ne idee wo wir fahrn können,kenn mich nämlich da vorne nicht so übermäßig aus....

Wir können unsre Tour ja auch ins Last Minute Biking eintragen,vielleicht findet sich ja so noch jemand...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (26. Mai 2004)

Also wir könnten von Lörrach grob über Maienbühl.....Eichsel.....Minseln.....nordschwaben......Hasel.......Gersbach.....Schopfheim und dann auf irgendeine art zurück. Das kann man ja mal sehen wie es uns dann geht.

Von mir aus kannst du das ins last minute biking schreiben. Habe nichts dagegen.

sporty


----------



## SaschaW (26. Mai 2004)

jo,ich schreibs halt mal ins LMB.

jetzte müssen wir nur noch Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt ausmachen...

Treffpunkt: is eigentlich egal.Kenn mich gut aus in Lö...
Uhrzeit:   

MfG


----------



## spezi light (26. Mai 2004)

Hi,
am Sonntag bin ich dabei! Bin zurzeit echt auf jeden Höhenmeter geil, denn es gilt raufzukurbeln...
Ich wohn in Steinen. 
Also kein Prob nach Lörrach zu radeln. Wieviele Höhenmeter hat denn die Runde? 
MfG Alex


----------



## SaschaW (26. Mai 2004)

@ Wheeler   

Sind wir ja schon drei.

Kann dir nicht sagen wie viel Hm sind,ich kenn die Strecke auch noch nicht...

Sag mal einer ne Uhrzeit...

MfG


----------



## mugg (27. Mai 2004)

Hm, die höhenmeter weiss ich leider auch nimmer genau.....ich änder das immer ein bisschen. Denke das es so etwa....1700 sein werden. Man kann aber gerne änderungen einbauen. Oder wenn jemand eine schöne tour hat auch die fahren. 

Hm, ich würde eigentlich gerne ...na sagen wir um 9 in Lörrach losfahren. Treffpunkt können wir ausmachen am Bahnhof in Lörrach-Stetten. Vielleicht vor dem Fahrradgeschäft was da ist. OK??

Ich hoffe es ist euch nicht zu früh....aber dann hat man noch was von dem tag hinterher.

Sporty


----------



## SaschaW (27. Mai 2004)

Neun uhr ist ok.
Meinste vorm Fahrrad Bieg in der Zeppelinstraße?? weil der bieg hat noch ein Geschäft in der Parallelen Baslerstraße...

Weiß einer von euch wie die Züge an Pfingstsonntag fahren??Nur zu jeder vollen Stunde glaub ich??

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (27. Mai 2004)

Zeppelinstr.?? Weiss ich nicht. Das direkt an der ecke beim bahnübergang. 

Züge hab ich leider auch keinen blassen dunst. Bin kein bahnfahrer....eher das krasse gegenteil. Liegt daran das ich aus Haltingen komme und da die bahn etwas nervt mit ihrer politik.....aber das ist kein thema für hier*gg*.

Wär ja klasse wenndas wirklich klappt so am sonntag.

sporty


----------



## SaschaW (27. Mai 2004)

Gut,dann ist das dass geschäft an der Zeppelinstraße...

Dann werd ich mal bei der Bahn anrufen und nachfragen wie die Züge an feiertagen fahren...

So,habs mal ins Last Minute Biking eingetragen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand.
http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=1870
MfG


----------



## mugg (28. Mai 2004)

Na bisher sieht ja alles bestens aus. Wetter soll grosse klasse werden am sonntag   Im moment steht also auch bei mir nichts der tour entgegen.

Was ist denn nu mit wheeler?? Bist du dabei???

Ist doch einfach klasse wenn man morgens bei so einem wetter losbiken kann oder nicht??

sporty


----------



## SaschaW (28. Mai 2004)

Recht haste,ich hoffe das dass Wetter jetzte mal einige zeit so bleibt....

MfG


----------



## mugg (28. Mai 2004)

Jepp, aber das wichtigste ist das es in kirchzarten selber so ein wetter ist. Wenn manda im regen rumgondeln muss macht das nicht wirklich so viel spass. Na man muss es halt nehmen wie es kommt.

sporty


----------



## spezi light (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,

natürlich bin ich am So dabei!!! Will jetzt richtig fit werden für Kirchzarten...
@sascha:
hab hier grad en Fahrplan:
du musst um 8.35 Uhr aufn Zug und dann bist um 9.04 Uhr in Stetten. Der Zug fährt täglich also auch am Samstag.

Gestern hab ich auch ne nette Tour gemacht, erst aufn Blauen dann wieder runter ins Wiesental ab nach Zell und dann nochmal auf die Hohe Möhr. Waren ca. 95 km und 2200 hm. Damit war ich schon locker über die Distanz von Kirchzarten...
Es läuft recht gut zurzeit.
MfG Alex
also um 9 beim Bieg?


----------



## SaschaW (28. Mai 2004)

@Wheelerfriend:

Nächstes mal kommste bei mir vorbei, bekommste was zu trinken oder so..

Also Termin:  Sonntag morgen um 9:00 Uhr beim Bieg...gell?


----------



## mugg (28. Mai 2004)

Jepp, sonntag nicht samstag. 9.04 uhr ist aber auch ok..... plus die verspätung die die bahn evtl. hat.

Wow, die tour war nicht schlecht. Ich fürchte du musst nach den anstiegen immer ein bisschen auf uns warten wheeler. So schlimm wird es aber nicht werden mit dem warten denke ich.....oder hoffe ich*lach*.

Also bis dann......

sporty


----------



## spezi light (29. Mai 2004)

Hi,
eventuell bring ich morgen noch jemand mit. Ist aber nich der fitteste, aber des werden wir ja sehn. 
Was hattest jetzt eigentlich für ne Tour geplant?
Bin für alles offen...
so jetzt mach ich gleich noch ne kleinere Runde   
naja so wie ich mich kenne werdens wieder locker über 40 km oder so.
Ansonsten bis morgen
MfG Alex


----------



## SaschaW (29. Mai 2004)

Sportler1 hat die Tour hier vorgeschlagen:

Also wir könnten von Lörrach grob über Maienbühl.....Eichsel.....Minseln.....nordschwaben......Hasel.......Gersbach..... Schopfheim und dann auf irgendeine art zurück....


Dann mal noch viel spass beim Fahren.Ich komm grad ausm Fitness center und war noch in der Sauna   

MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (29. Mai 2004)

Hi! 

Ich wäre morgen der 4te fahrer im Bunde! 
Ich finde aber 9 Uhr Treffpunkt für einen Sonntag etwas zu früh! 
10 Uhr wäre doch auch noch gut oder? 

Gruss Fabian


----------



## SaschaW (29. Mai 2004)

Wir treffen uns halt um 9 Uhr weil Sportler1 auch noch Familie hat, die mit ihrem Vater mal an nem schönem Feiertag was unternehmen will....

aber mal warten ob Wheelerfriend oder Sportler1 nochmal reinschauen und was dazu sagen....

MfG


----------



## spezi light (29. Mai 2004)

also mir ist es prinzipiell egal...
was sagt der Familienvater?
Wenn er nich mehr antwortet bleibt es bei 9.00 Uhr oder?
MfG Alex


----------



## SaschaW (29. Mai 2004)

mir ists auch egal...

mal warten was sportler1 sagt....


----------



## SaschaW (30. Mai 2004)

Ich geh jetzte mal von aus das wir uns um 9 Uhr treffen.

Falls sich doch noch was ändert, hier mal meine Handy nr.:0170/7750948

Bis später


----------



## mugg (1. Juni 2004)

Das mit dem später starten hab ich erst jetzt gelesen. Hat sich ja auch erledigt. Ich könnte aber eigentlich auch nicht später.

Wollte aber vor allem nochmal sagen das es spass gemacht hat. Ist doch immer mal wieder gut mit anderen leuten zu fahren und ein bisschen neue strecke habe ich auch wieder kennen gelernt.

Können wir gerne mal wieder machen.

Ich hoffe ihr....besonders fabian.....habt es gut überstanden.

Grüsse sporty


----------



## SaschaW (1. Juni 2004)

Mir hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen, abgesehen von den Abfahrten   

Das Wetter hat aber auch super mitgespielt, wenn ich jetzt aus dem Fenster schau könnt ich  :kotz: 

MfG


----------



## cyrox (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Also ich muss sagen mir hat die Tour auch extrem viel Spass gemacht! 
Auch wenn ich dammit zu kempfen hatte! Aber ich finde es mega genial wie ihr mich noch da hoch Motiviert habt! 

Am nächsten Tag hab ich zwar genau gemerkt was ich gemacht hab aber egal 

Also ich wäre das nächste mal auch wieder dabei und bin dann auf jedenfall en bisschen mehr trainiert! 

Greetz


----------



## spezi light (3. Juni 2004)

Tach allerseits,
ihr bin am So nochmal 20 km gefahrn, von Steinen aus nochmal auf die Hohe Flum und dann alles nach Hasel wie am morgen und muss sagen nicht sehr langsam...
sowas können wir echt öfters machen!
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (4. Juni 2004)

Klar, können wir.

Wie es aussieht werde ich auch diesen sonntag wieder eine nette runde drehen. Weiss noch nicht wann und wo, aber fahren werde ich auf jeden fall. Kirchzarten rückt ja immer näher. Ausserdam hat mich ein kollege zum marathonix angemeldet......der ist ja schon in 10 tagen. Also muss man es nochmal knacken lassen.

Für alle die es interessiert.......ich werde wieder gegen 9 losradeln!!!

Sporty


----------



## SaschaW (4. Juni 2004)

Wenn du weißt von wo aus du am Sonntag startest könnte man sich evtl. treffen..

vielleicht kommen Alex und Fabian ja auch mit...

MfG


----------



## mugg (4. Juni 2004)

ok, melde mich dann morgen nochmal hier.

sporty


----------



## mugg (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Sorry, es hat sich erst so spät ergeben was ich wann mache das ich dann nichtmehr ins netz bin. Nächstes we ist ja dann der marathonix und die woche drauf Kirchzarten. Solange geht als bei mir sicher nichts mehr bei mir.

Sporty


----------



## SaschaW (14. Juni 2004)

Wie ists denn bei euch gelaufen in Weilheim??

Bin 333er geworden. Zeit:2h 28min 12sec

Und ich hab das Stevens S6 Pro gewonnen    
Bilder kommen morgen

MfG


----------



## spezi light (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,
was krass du hast en Bike gewonnen?
Des is echt mal geil!
Jetzt gewinnt endlich mal einer, der es wirklich brauchen kann   
denn dein Bulls war ja wirklich nicht das ware...
ist es das?
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2003/b/images/bikes/bike_15.jpg
Preis ist ja mit 779,00 Eusen angegeben!
Echt fett das gönne ich dir echt 
bin mal auf Pics in Echt gespannt!!!
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (15. Juni 2004)

He Sascha, das freut mich auch echt für dich. Da hast ja mal was nettes gewonnen. Trifft ja wirklich mal den richtigen.

Naja, das wetter war ja alles andere als genial. Man könnte auch sagen.....schei... regen.

Bin 124er in 1:54 und ein paar sekungen. 

Diese we steht ja jetzt der ultra in Kirchzarten an. Wenn das wetter aber auch so ist kannst du es abhaken. War schon so nimmer schön. Schaltung hat nimmer gefunzt und die kette hat es auch immer hochgezogen. Über 120 km macht das das rad nicht mit.

Wir werden sehen....noch hab ich die hoffnung das es besseres wetter gibt, aber bisher ist die vorhersage alles andere als gut.

sporty


----------



## SaschaW (15. Juni 2004)

Hatte am Sonntag auch so meine Probleme mit der Schaltung...  

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bike..

Federgabel: Manitou Axel Comp
Bremsen: Avid SD 3
Schaltung: Deore 27 G.

Rest kommt später weiß den rest grad nicht auswendig...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (15. Juni 2004)

oh gott, mit der axel haste keine freude  bei mir "federt" die so gut wie garnich und gibt sehr komische geräusche von sich, des lock out is au schon im ar*ch...ich hab ne axel "super"...vielleicht is des bei der comp ja en bissl anders, oder es liegt daran, das ich sie für einen einsatzbereich verwende, für den sie nicht gedacht ist...aber trotzdem zickt sie viel rum, und bei temperaturen unter 15 grad kannste sie ganz vergessen....


----------



## SaschaW (23. Juni 2004)

Hat leider nicht geklappt mit den Bilern.probiers heut abend nochmal...

Wie siehts aus mit ner gemeinsamen Tour nächstes WE???

@DHPro..

bis jetzt funzt die Gabel,aber werd sie warscheinlich gegen ne Rock Shock Pilot SL tauschen,was meinste   

MfG


----------



## spezi light (23. Juni 2004)

kauf dir lieber ne neue oder gebrauchte marzocchi! Die Dinger sind sowas von steif und wartungsarm...
Für CC kann ich dir die MX Comp mit Luftvorspannung enmpfehlen, mit 85 mm FW völlig ausreichend, wenn du willst bau ich sie dir ein! Verlang auch nix, ausser vielleicht en  
MfG Alex
PS: Am Wochenende bin ich nich da, Dual rennen in Baltersweil


----------



## spezi light (23. Juni 2004)

is es dieses Bike?







Rohrmaterial  Aluminium 7005 DB t-wall 

Gabel  Manitou Six Sport, 80mm 

Steuersatz  Ritchey Scuzzy Logic 1 1/8" Cartridge 

Kurbelsatz  Shimano Deore M445 Hollow, 44-32-22 

Innenlager  Shimano ES30 Octalink 

Schaltung H  Shimano Deore 

Schaltung V  Shimano Deore 

Kette  Shimano HG 53 

Casette  Shimano HG 50.9 11-32 

Pedale  MTB Alu Dual Side 

Naben H  Shimano Deore 

Naben V  Shimano Deore 

Felgen Mavic X 139 

Speichen  Niro 2.0 mm 

Reifen  Ritchey ZED Comp 26x2.1" 

Lenker  Oxygen Comp 580mm DB 

Vorbau  Oxygen Pro 

Sattel  Oxygen Race Line 

Stütze  Oxygen Pro 350mm 

Schalthebel  Shimano Deore M510 STI 

Bremsen Avid Single Digit 3 

Farbe  Laguna Silver 

Groesse  17" / 19" / 21" / 23" 

Gewicht  12,4 kg


----------



## Dr. Dirt (23. Juni 2004)

die mx comp würd ich dir auch empfehlen! mein bruder hat die au, und die hat noch nie rumgemuckt...mit eta, also variablem federweg, perfekt zum cclen...


----------



## SaschaW (23. Juni 2004)

@Wheeler..

Is das ´04 er Modell






Rohrmaterial: 
Aluminium 7005 DB t-wall / Aluminium 7005 DB t-wall 
Gabel: 
Manitou Axel Comp, 80mm 
Steuersatz: 
Ritchey Scuzzy Logic 1 1/8" Cartridge 
Kurbelsatz: 
Shimano Deore M445 Hollow, 44-32-22 
Innenlager: 
Shimano ES30 Octalink 
Schaltung H: 
Shimano Deore 
Schaltung V: 
Shimano Deore 
Kette: 
Shimano HG 53 
Casette: 
Shimano HG 50.9 11-32 
Pedale: 
MTB Alu Dual Side 
Naben H: 
Shimano Deore 
Naben V: 
Shimano Deore 
Felgen: 
Mavic XM 117 Alu 32 L 
Speichen: 
Niro 2.0 mm 
Reifen: 
Ritchey Z Max Millenium 26x2.1" 
Lenker: 
Oxygen Vision DB 580mm 
Vorbau: 
Oxygen Vision 
Sattel: 
Oxygen Aracna 
Stütze: 
Oxygen Vision 350mm 
Schalthebel: 
Shimano Deore M510 STI 
Bremsen: 
Avid Single Digit 3 V-Bremsen, stainless 
Bremshebel: 
Shimano Deore M510 STI 
Farbe: 
Laguna Silver 
Groesse: 
17" / 19" / 21" / 23" 

Dann werd ich mal schaun was die Marzocchi so kostn...


----------



## SaschaW (24. Juni 2004)

Und auf dein Angebot mit dem einbau komm ich gerne drauf zurück..


----------



## spezi light (24. Juni 2004)

mir is grad langweilig:

1.
MARZOCCHI MXC AIR 100MM SONDERMODELL - älter aber gut!
2.Neuwertige Marzocchi MX Comp 105mm - hatte ich auch mal sehr gute Gabel! 
3. Marzocchi MX Comp  
das sind mal ein paar. Aber keine wird für mehr als 150 weggehen. Du musst aber mal nachmessen was für ne Schaftlänge du brauchst. Zuviel geht immer -> kürzen, zuwenig is schlecht ->neuer Schaft teuer!
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaW (4. Juli 2004)

Hab keine von denen Ersteigert.

Hab doch noch nen Ferienjob bekommen,3 wochen bei der Firma Heller im Lager 2-schicht betrieb   

Und weißt du was ich mir von dem Geld kauf???







Ne Manitou Skareb Super  

Du darfst sie mir dan einbauen    bekommst auch nen    

MfG


----------



## spezi light (5. Juli 2004)

SaschaW schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keine von denen Ersteigert.
> 
> Hab doch noch nen Ferienjob bekommen,3 wochen bei der Firma Heller im Lager 2-schicht betrieb
> 
> ...



Die Skareb is aber nich so der hammer, vor allem must die immer schön pflegen und ausserdem sind die vom Werk her viel zu weich abgestimmt. Wieviel kg hast du auf den Rippen?
MfG Alex


----------



## mugg (6. Juli 2004)

He Alex, du weisst doch noch wie sascha ausgesehen hat oder?? Der junge bursche....nur haut und knochen. Würde ihn etwa auf 55 kg schätzen. Das gewicht ist vielleicht nicht das problem  

Ich bin aber immer der meinung....wenn schon viel geld ausgeben dann richtig. Also lieber noch etwas länger sparen und dafür ne Fox kaufen. Die kannst klasse abstimmen, das ansprechverhalten ist vorbildlich, das gewicht ok und die steifigkeit vorbildlich!!!

Grüsse
sporty


----------



## SaschaW (10. Juli 2004)

Mein Händler hat mir die Halt empfohlen für Marathon..

Bezüglich meinem Gewicht: Du liegst knapp daneben Sporty,sind nur 50 kg   

Was für ne Fox würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen???

MfG


----------



## mugg (12. Juli 2004)

SaschaW schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Händler hat mir die Halt empfohlen für Marathon..
> 
> Bezüglich meinem Gewicht: Du liegst knapp daneben Sporty,sind nur 50 kg
> 
> ...




Naja, das kommt darauf an. Du hast kein fully.....also denke ich das die F80 RLT ideal für dich ist. Ist die die eigentlich fest ist und nur losbricht bei schlägen von unten. Die 80 er reicht glaube ich für dich. Denke nicht das du mehr federweg brauchst. Erstens bist du leicht und zweitens bist du nicht der downhill freek. Sonst wäre dir die 100er zu empfehlen.

Sporty


----------



## cyrox (16. Juli 2004)

Hi

he sportler1 gehst du nicht nexte woceh nach Kolsters/Davos an ein rennen?
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ich fahr zwar nich mit aber mach eine woche  Ferien in Davos!


----------



## mugg (19. Juli 2004)

cyrox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> he sportler1 gehst du nicht nexte woceh nach Kolsters/Davos an ein rennen?
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ich fahr zwar nich mit aber mach eine woche  Ferien in Davos!



Ja, ich bin dort zum rennen. Wenn du zusiehst dann kannst mich anfeuern. Die namen stehen ja immer auf den startnummern.

Sonst mal viel spass dort beim biken.

sporty


----------



## SaschaW (28. Juli 2004)

@ Sportler1,  Wheelerfriend etc...

Wir können mal wieder ne gemeinsame Tour machen, wenn ihr mal lust und Zeit habt


MfG


----------



## cyrox (2. August 2004)

Und Sporty?  Wie ist es geloffen?

Wir sind gerade angekommen als es fertig war haben nur noch vereinzelte Fahrer nach Hause fahren gesehen!

Die Woche in Davos war echt sau geil .
Ich glaube jetzt würde ich die Tour von letztem mal besser überstehen  ^^

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (5. August 2004)

Jepp, SBM war gut. Hatten ja glück mit dem wetter am sonntag. War nur noch etwas weich vomn regen am tag vorher...aber ok.

Fahren...gerne, aber ich bin ab samstag 2 wochen im urlaub. Danach werde ich mich wieder melden für ne runde. Dann beginnt für mich das trainig wieder für das grosse ereignis nächstes jahr*gg*.

Also, ne schöne zeit bis dahin......
sporty


----------



## spezi light (5. August 2004)

Sersen,
also ich hätte Lust auf ne Tour!!!
Am besten gestern   
ne aber wie siehts beim Sascha am Sa aus?
Da hät ich auf jeden Fall Zeit und Freitag auch hab nämlich "frei"...
meld dich wenn du Lust hast!
Also heut fahren wir auch auf die hohe Möhr. Wir fahren so ca. gegen halb sieben in Höllstein los.
Wir könnten uns ja in Schopfheim treffen wenn du willst.
MfG Alex


----------



## SaschaW (6. August 2004)

Heut hab ich keine Zeit, muss von 13.45 bis 21.15 uhr schaffen...  

Aber morgen hätte ich zeit, müssen nur ausmachen wann und wo wir uns treffen....

Ich kann aber erst wieder heut abend gegen 21.30 hier reingucken, muss um 13.11 uhr aufn Bus...Aber du kannst mir auch ne SMS schicken wenn du hier reinschaust. Nummer:0170/7750948

MfG


----------



## cyrox (6. August 2004)

Sorry jungs am Weekend hab ich keine Zeit  STREETPARADE 
Aber nächste Woche wieder!

Greetz


----------



## spezi light (15. August 2004)

Hi,
wir machen heut ne spontane Tour auf den Blauen und wer dann noch Lust hat auf die Hohe Möhr. Also ich werd aus jeden Fall beides machen.
Gesamte Tour hat ca. 100 km mit ca. 2200 HM
wir fahren um 14 Uhr in Steinen ab können aber auch Abstecher machen um Leute(Sporty, Sascha) abzuholen 
man sieht sich vielleicht
bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt
MfG Alex


----------



## SaschaW (15. August 2004)

jo, da sach ich doch mal ganz spontan zu...


Steinen ist heut schlecht für mich zu erreichen, aber wir können uns ja irgendwie irgendwo treffen..Ich könnte anbieten.

Bahnhof Hausen od. Zell...
oder Aldi in Zell...


MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (15. August 2004)

Hi,
sry Sascha aber Hausen ist trotzdem noch en Umweg weil wir erst auf den Blauen fahren wollen...
Oder wir fahren erst auf die Hohe Möhr von der Zeller Seite...
schreib mal deine Handynummer rein dann rufen ich dich um zwei Uhr mal an...
MfG Alex


----------



## SaschaW (15. August 2004)

nummer: 0170/7750948

Was wäre den günstiger??SChopfheim oder so??

MfG


----------



## spezi light (15. August 2004)

SaschaW schrieb:
			
		

> nummer: 0170/7750948
> 
> Was wäre den günstiger??SChopfheim oder so??
> 
> MfG



Hi,
also wir fahren def. erst auf die Hohe Möhr...
hab nur keine Ahnung wie lang wir nach Zell brauchen sagen wir um halb drei am Zeller Bahnhof?


----------



## SaschaW (15. August 2004)

ok, halb drei Bahnhof Zell..  

Bis denne ..


----------



## cyrox (16. August 2004)

War recht geil gestern!
Wenn ich noch Zeit gehabt hätte wär ich sicher noch etwas weiter mit gefahren!

Aber ich muss sagen meine neue Bereifung ist wie Tag und Nacht zur alten 

Achso und SaschaW du hast jetzt -1Schlauch  Aber man hilft sich doch gerne wer weis vielleicht kannst du mir das nächste mal helfen.

Greetz


----------



## mugg (30. August 2004)

Hi Leute!!!

Bin auch wieder im lande und bereit für die ein oder andere tour. Das training für nächstes jahr muss man ja jetzt schon beginne oder Wheeler??  

Fahre auch gerne mal am abend. Dann muss man aber jetzt schon beleuchtung dabei haben, aber das ist zumindest bei mir kein problem.

Bis bald hoffe ich
sporty


----------

